# Vintage Bee Pics............feel free to add your own



## gregstahlman

was digging through some old pics today and decided to post some of them. they are pics of my great great grandpa D.C. Stahlman. He kept bees in New York, Nevada, California, and Idaho during his career. pics range from 1905-1913 era. i am posting links because if i downsize them they are too distorted. if anyone else has some old pics to share please post them.

Horse and buggy loaded with comb honey. Nevada 1904
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0001-1.jpg

Nevada: No date
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0002-1.jpg

Nevada
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0003.jpg

Nevada
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0004-1.jpg

Buhl, Idaho
http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/scan0005.jpg

New York 1911
http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/scan0006-1.jpg

http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0007.jpg

http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0010-1.jpg

http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0009.jpg

New York 1905
http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view&current=scan0008.jpg


----------



## beeware10

greg
great old beekeeping pictures. do you know where in ny they kept bees?


----------



## gregstahlman

the pictures say Knox, NY.

http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/y...scan0010-1.jpg
pic of a NY yard.
the sign in the pic says:
Knox, NY
Aug 6 1913
D.C. Stahlman
and his yard of 238 colonies
ready to extract


----------



## beeware10

that is a good example of how farming and crops have changed. over 200 for a yard size. 30 yrs ago we ran 36 per yard. now we average 24 in a yard to get the same amount of honey. happy holidays


----------



## rjphil

My Grandfather working his bees in the late 1930s, East Hampton, CT

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ft51YrwQ6WQ/TvHxbTxIzcI/AAAAAAAAAI0/Rcak_UCbrk4/s1600/RGS+bees+01.jpg


----------



## gregstahlman

great pic!! love old photos. especially old bee photos


----------



## clgs

Wonderful photos. I love old pictures that show the land, vehicles, people and clothing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jim lyon

Great photos all and good idea to invite others to post as well.


----------



## Bradley_Bee

Here's one of my great - grandfather working his bees. Its not very old. Maybe about 25 years or so. I just like the dynamics of the photo. Wish I had taken a better pic other than on my phone from a photo album...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v115/rocez/grandpabees.jpg


----------



## Mbeck

Very good photos thanks for sharing


----------



## rurbanski

My Great Grandfather (moms moms father)

~1930's

Pittsburgh PA

Hard case... no hood or smoker

But loses a point for having the top button buttoned


----------



## Barry Digman

Nice pictures Greg. I'm guessing the one tagged "09" is Idaho or Nevada instead of NY? The bushes look like sagebrush and the ground and surrounding hills look like high desert.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper

Great pictures. I noticed the ribs on the animals pulling the wagon of the first picture..... Times were tough.


----------



## gregstahlman

dug these back out for Keith


----------



## broodhead

Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## AstroBee

Thanks for posting these! I missed them the first time.

I really like http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/y...scan0006-1.jpg

What's amazing is the thickness of the beard on those hives - there's probably 10 lbs of bees just handing on the front of those hives.


----------



## NasalSponge

thx all for sharing!


----------



## bhfury

Really nice pictures by all.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Thank you Greg, one question, where abouts in Nevada ? Thanks again, neet to see old photo's as I'm a first generation keeper and don't have any old ones.


----------



## jim lyon

One could only imagine how much work was involved in that whole process. So what was the flow, sage? any huajilla out there?


----------



## Bsweet

Looks like Greg's Grand pap didn't fool with anything but deep boxs. Great pics everybody. Jim


----------



## gregstahlman

not to sure about where they were exactly. pictures are just labled nevada. some pictures are dated and some are not. Jim, i believe his main crop in Nevada was sage at the time but again not real sure. In Idaho they made honey off alfala and white dutch clover. New York i am not to familiar with what the nectar source was there at the time. was a few years before my time lol


----------



## jorre

gregstahlman said:


> was digging through some old pics today and decided to post some of them. they are pics of my great great grandpa D.C. Stahlman. He kept bees in New York, Nevada, California, and Idaho during his career. pics range from 1905-1913 era. i am posting links because if i downsize them they are too distorted. if anyone else has some old pics to share please post them.
> 
> Horse and buggy loaded with comb honey. Nevada 1904
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0001-1.jpg
> 
> Nevada: No date
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0002-1.jpg
> 
> Nevada
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0003.jpg
> 
> Nevada
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0004-1.jpg
> 
> Buhl, Idaho
> http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/scan0005.jpg
> 
> New York 1911
> http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/scan0006-1.jpg
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0007.jpg
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0010-1.jpg
> 
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0009.jpg
> 
> New York 1905
> http://s794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/GS Album/?action=view¤t=scan0008.jpg



These are all amazing! I was looking for vintage beekeeping pictures and stumbled on this older post. Would you mind if I shared a couple of these on my Facebook page over at https://www.facebook.com/mybeekeeperapp - of course with full copyright attributions in place?


----------

